# What happens when you do get bit?



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Just something i was curious about what exactly would happen if you got bitten by one of your snakes?


----------



## snake5007 (Apr 13, 2008)

I know of someone in a zoo that got bitten by a Crotalus Atrox. They got airlifted to hospital.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

bgfaith said:


> Just something i was curious about what exactly would happen if you got bitten by one of your snakes?


Swear profusely and phone for an ambulance!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

You phone the emergency services, secure the snake and follow your protocols for the particular snake that bit you. Ensure that a copy of the bite protocol accompanies you to the hospital and that it contains the up to date contact numbers for the national stocks of antivenin. Ensure that you are accompanied by a person who can act on your behalf in the event of you not being able to sign forms etc and that they are aware of your wishes. (mainly talking about refusing amputation etc)
Prepare for a whole lot of pain and the eventuality that you may well exit the hospital with less digits than you entered with


----------



## Caboose (Dec 13, 2008)

:lol2:


slippery42 said:


> Swear profusely and phone for an ambulance!!


 my sentiments exactly


----------



## Ada7 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a paramedic and i have to say that venomous snake bites aren't something that has ever come up in my training.
How common are the snakes and so how common is it to get bittten by one?
Think this is something i'll ask about when i'm next in at work 

Adam


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Ada7 said:


> I'm a paramedic and i have to say that venomous snake bites aren't something that has ever come up in my training.
> How common are the snakes and so how common is it to get bittten by one?
> Think this is something i'll ask about when i'm next in at work
> 
> Adam


not very common, im not surprised you wernt trained for it, when someone gets bitten they should have the initial protocols in place for the paramedics to read to tide them over until an expert can be contacted from somewhere like Liverpool school of tropical medicine or London poisons unit, then they would be the ones telling the doctors how to treat someone.

Initially it would be a case of keeping someone hydrated and monitoring their reaction heart rate, blood pressure, lucidness ect.. then the AV would be sent for in case its needed.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Put your head between your legs..
> 
> and
> 
> Kiss your arse goodbye :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
that's the worst advice ever... do you know what state your pants will be in after you've been bit by a venomous snake and there's a chance its game over.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Reptilover said:


> this had me rolling in stitches for the past half hour :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: you truly do have a answer for everything, dont you' :whistling2:


only things I know about


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

SnakeMaster said:


> LMFAO,
> 
> Bite him back i have to agree, i think the snake won to be honest, anyone know what he was bitten by? Cobra, Rattlesnake? Anyway, i do feel sorry for the snake bless him, out of defence probably triked the man then finds himself bitten on the tail, ouch!
> 
> ...


I think you may be miss informed mate, i shall let others prove it as i am busy now. if not i shall pop back later. I would be extremely surprised if any ambulance or infact any hospital had a perminant supy of anti-venom. As far as i am aware i know of only three locaions that store anti-venom for any species including the Uk adder. 

oh and 90% of the people here are from the UK

Jay


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

He's right, antivenin is stocked by Guy's Hospital, Liverpool Hospital and Birmingham hospital. It's pointless ambulances carrying the stuff as administration would be under advice from either the National Poisons unit or the Liverpool school of Tropical medicine. last death from an adder bite was about 100 years ago, if you were unlucky/silly enough to get bitten, you would have plenty of time to get to hospital and for the antivenin to get to you if indeed it was even needed


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

In answer to the original question:

Within minutes of you being bitten news will spread through the venemous keeping comunity via texts, emails and phone calls. This news will only identify the area that the bite occured. Then all the keepers in that area are contacted to check if it was them and elimating said people from the list of "suspects :no1:

Once you have been identified as the bitten one, the rest of the community will question both your abilities in general and the techniques used that got you bitten this time :lol2:

By the time you get out of hospital you will have an inbox full of messages and an answer machine over flowing. Both will be splittable to a ratio of about 1:3, some will be making sure your ok but the rest will be taking the p*ss out of you to make sure that if you didnt feel bad enough before, you did then :2thumb:

Oddly, the above is pretty acurate :blush:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Put your head between your legs..

and 

Kiss your arse goodbye :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Dan said:


> In answer to the original question:
> 
> Within minutes of you being bitten news will spread through the venemous keeping comunity via texts, emails and phone calls. This news will only identify the area that the bite occured. Then all the keepers in that area are contacted to check if it was them and elimating said people from the list of "suspects :no1:
> 
> ...


OMG your alive, i thought you had dropped off the face of the planet.

Is this talking from experience lmao


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Spikebrit said:


> OMG your alive, i thought you had dropped off the face of the planet.
> 
> Is this talking from experience lmao


:lol2:

Yeah, i'm alive but i've been away for a bit. Be going again before the year is done too :no1:

But yes, taking from experience - just not of being bitten, thankfully:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> As far as i am aware i know of only three locaions that store anti-venom for any species including the Uk adder.
> Jay


nearly *ALL* A & E's stock _Vipera berus_ anti venom and only that !!!!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Put your head between your legs..
> 
> and
> 
> Kiss your arse goodbye :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha loving that mate. I agree tbh.

Either that or say goodbye to all family members just incase. I would NOT like to get nipped by ANY of the Crotalus species. Doesnt bare thinking about.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Dan said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, i'm alive but i've been away for a bit. Be going again before the year is done too :no1:
> 
> But yes, taking from experience - just not of being bitten, thankfully:Na_Na_Na_Na:


You have a PM by the way. 

Hehe the tthe way gossip travels in the reptile world is amazing lol, if only the post was that quick.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Bite it back?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SnuffBunny said:


> Bite it back?


Lest Darkness Fall: Man Bites Poisoness Snake


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Lest Darkness Fall: Man Bites Poisoness Snake


Thats brilliant!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmmm................30 bites from a venomous snake against 5 bites from a guy who probably hasn't got all his teeth, I think I know who came out on top in that one!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Hmmm................30 bites from a venomous snake against 5 bites from a guy who probably hasn't got all his teeth, I think I know who came out on top in that one!



Yes hhaaha, i dont think he will be trying that again in a hurry


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Lest Darkness Fall: Man Bites Poisoness Snake


this had me rolling in stitches for the past half hour :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: you truly do have a answer for everything, dont you' :whistling2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Bite it back?


lol ur mint:lol2::no1:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

die? maybe lol


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

LMFAO,

Bite him back i have to agree, i think the snake won to be honest, anyone know what he was bitten by? Cobra, Rattlesnake? Anyway, i do feel sorry for the snake bless him, out of defence probably triked the man then finds himself bitten on the tail, ouch!

Anyway great post, i have to say I am in England and we have one poisonous snake in the country the, Adder but yet every ambulance i can tell you for certainty, every ambulance has anti Venom.

Anyway thanks again,

SnakeMaster


----------

